# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Fus Fus... Vete Vete!!! (II)

## embalses al 100%

Como el título de este tema me gustaba bastante, y como estamos que es mejor no reflotar temas antiguos, pues he decido hacer como un Versión 2.0. Para hablar aquí, como en el otro, del verano que se avecina y del calor que tan poco nos gusta a algunos. 

Y es que tras estas temperaturas frescas y esas tormentas que afectan a algunos lugares, parece que para finales de la semana que viene, podriamos hablar de la primera ola de calor de la temporada. Los modelos de momento, apuntan una entrada de aire cálido, que elevará las temperaturas desde el miércoles, hasta alcanzar los *40ºC* el fin de semana. Además de la aparición de las primeras noche tropicales. Aquí os dejo las imágenes.







Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Held

¡Gracias por la info!

Aunque dentro de dos semanas esté hasta el gorro del calor, la verdad es que se agradece que empiece a parecer junio. 

Saludos!

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Los modelos de momento, apuntan una entrada de aire cálido, que elevará las temperaturas desde el miércoles, hasta alcanzar los *40ºC* el fin de semana. Además de la aparición de las primeras noche tropicales. Aquí os dejo las imágenes.


A los 40 no creo que lleguemos, pero que vamos a probar bien la calor, eso seguro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> A los 40 no creo que lleguemos, pero que vamos a probar bien la calor, eso seguro.


Pues si no llegamos a los 40ºC, nos vamos a quedar muy cerca.
Hoy hemos tenido 37ºC. Ahora se está relajando la temperatura porque ha entrado el SW, pero viene calentito. Imposible estar en la calle en las horas centrales, un bochorno impresioanate. Al sol hemos llegado ya a los 44ºC.
Fijáos los colores que tiene ya los mapas:

Viernes


Sábado


Para Córdoba tenemos el aviso amarillo para el viernes y el sábado ya puesto.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Pues así estamos con las temperaturas ahora mismo, la máximas. Fresquitas fresquitas...



Fuente: AEMET

----------


## aberroncho

En el Sur de Córdoba, el jueves 13 de junio....................* 39 ºC*

----------


## REEGE

La máxima de lo que llevamos de año: 35º, no está nada mal para estar a mediados de junio. :Cool:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hoy otra vez, estamos en verano asfixiante. Rozando los 40ºC en Córdoba. 



Fuente: AEMET

Y mañana igual. Pero el Lunes, desplome de las temperaturas en la mitad Oeste...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menos mal que decían que el verano iba a ser fresco...

No son ni las 12 y tela como aprieta, tendré que ir poniéndole ya el grifo al barril, jaja. No va a hacer falta ni que encienda la barbacoa... con echar las chuletas encima del capó del coche, se hacen en un momento  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Menos mal que decían que el verano iba a ser fresco...
> 
> No son ni las 12 y tela como aprieta, tendré que ir poniéndole ya el grifo al barril, jaja. No va a hacer falta ni que encienda la barbacoa... con echar las chuletas encima del capó del coche, se hacen en un momento


34ºC, tenemos aquí ya. Y hoy llegaremos a los 36ºC.

----------


## F. Lázaro

38.4 según Aemet ha sido la máxima hoy, pero algunas estaciones han marcado por encima de 40.

A ver donde están esos iluminados que decían que el verano iba a ser fresco, jajaja.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 38.4 según Aemet ha sido la máxima hoy, pero algunas estaciones han marcado por encima de 40.
> 
> A ver donde están esos iluminados que decían que el verano iba a ser fresco, jajaja.


A las 23:30 teníamos 31ºC todavía. Anoche dormimos con el aire puesto. Hoy va por el mismo camino. Ya tenemos 36ºC.

----------


## perdiguera

Pues por aquí no acaba de entrar el calor, ahora mismo 24 grados y la máxima 26.

----------


## Jonasino

En Madrid ahora 24. Esto es vida......

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que cara tenéis, que bien vivís...
Por "suerte" en Sevilla nos hemos quedado con "solo" 37ºC. Pero en zonas de Córdoba y Huelva han estado prácticamente en 40ºC.

Ahora mismo, volvemos a tener 36ºC. En la calle sopla algo de aire, pero caliente. Hace una flama...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Aquí nos hemos abonado a los 38º y parece ser que va a ser la tónica general durante bastantes días...

----------


## sergi1907

Por aquí hoy hemos tenido unos 25ºC., mucho más agradable que ayer.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora mismo se está de vicio, sobre 20º... pero en cuanto termine de asomar el Sol, adiós  :Frown:

----------


## perdiguera

Esta mañana hasta ha llovido por aquí.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Esta mañana hasta ha llovido por aquí.


Qué suerte tenéis, jeje. Máximas de 26, hoy un poco de lluvia... me estás dando envidia  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Miedo me dan los modelos que viene para la primera semana de Julio, miedo me dan...

----------


## aberroncho

> Miedo me dan los modelos que viene para la primera semana de Julio, miedo me dan...


Explica esos modelos......¿mucha calor por aquí abajo?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Explica esos modelos......¿mucha calor por aquí abajo?


Bastante, nada más que decir, que a partir del martes, se instala a 850hPa(1.500m), la isoterma de 24ºC, y el Jueves, día de máximo calor, la de 28ºC. Eso en superficie se traduce a temperaturas por encima de los 40ºC. En estos modelos, no a`parecen números superiores a 40ºC ni color más oscuro del negro, porque no se puede, pero van a ser superiores, seguro.

Martes 2


Jueves 4


Y ahora las imágenes de superficie.

Martes 2


Jueves 4


Jueves 4


Conforme pasen los días, iremos actualizando.

----------


## aberroncho

Pues aquí esperaremos esas temperaturas......y las combatiremos con el aire acondicionado, ventiladores y duchas de agua fría. A ver quién puede más, nosotros estamos acostumbrados y preparados para poder superarlas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algo más de detalle...



Fuente: Twitter MeteoBadajoz.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos, no solo en que aquí abajo vamos a estar a 44ºC, sino que prácticamente toda la Península va a estar a 40ºC.

----------


## perdiguera

Tiene toda la pinta de que será terrible.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esta es la previsión para el próximo viernes...



Ojalá...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Tiene toda la pinta de que será terrible.


Lo aguantaremos como podamos... grandes dosis de cerveza y gazpacho, y grandes tajadas de melón y sandía bien frías, jeje.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda nos espera... me gustaría saber quienes han sido esos iluminados que decían que iba a ser el verano más fresco desde 1800 y pico  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Previsión para Badajoz. Tendremos que hacer hueco en los congeladores para meternos dentro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que bien nos lo vamos a pasar, una semanita a más de 40ºC. Se van a esconder hasta las chicharras.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Cada vez los modelos son peores... primero eran 40, después 42, ahora 43. A este paso, nos clavan 45  :Mad: 



Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## embalses al 100%

Toda Andalucía a 40-41, y en Sevilla, circulito de 43ºC.
Por cierto, ¿para cuando ese modelo?
De momento para mañana tenemos una par de avisos Naranjas y otros amarillos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vaya día caluroso que hemos tenido hoy.
Se han quedado cortos en muchos sitios.
En Sevilla hemos tenido 41ºC. En zonas de Huelva 43ºC, en toda Extremadura alrededor de los 42ºC. Y en Casas de Porto(A Coruña), han llegado hasta los 45ºC. Según AEMET.

----------


## F. Lázaro

_La gente está escondida en sus casas por miedo a las altas temperaturas,
ha dimitido el hombre del tiempo que está en busca y captura..._

Qué grande los Mojinos jajaja.

----------


## F. Lázaro

43.1º ayer en Carretera de la Corte (Badajoz)

----------


## F. Lázaro

La leche qué calor... asfaltando en el Sáhara seguro que hace más fresco  :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> La leche qué calor... asfaltando en el Sáhara seguro que hace más fresco


Aquí estamos ya a 39ºC. Llegaremos a 41-42ºC por lo menos.
Y lo peor es que como mínimo estaremos una semana más así.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora mismo, 33,7º y 69,7% humedad.... no sé lo que es peor embalses al 100%

----------


## Luján

Aquí, sobre 30º C y 52% HR.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no se cual es peor.
Pero día tras día el mismo calor, se va acumulando y las casas se ponen al rojo vivo, y al Aire Acondicionado hay que darle un respiro. Y por la noche casi que no bajamos de los 30ºC. Esto es insoportable. Y lo peor es que llevamos 5 días y nos quedan otros 6 o 7. Y además, allí tenéis la playa al lado.

----------


## perdiguera

Tienes razón con lo de la playa, aunque, en verano, yo no la piso. Me meto en la piscina mejor.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Tienes razón con lo de la playa, aunque, en verano, yo no la piso. Me meto en la piscina mejor.


O también eso  :Big Grin: . Aquí también hay muchas piscinas, comunitarias también, pero yo no tengo. 
Así que Aire acondicionado, Spray al ventilador y a la Sierra o a la playa cada vez que se pueda.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ahora mismo... 31ºC y +40% de humedad.

Esta noche también va a ser buena, menudos goterones se me están cayendo, la cama parece una estufa.

----------


## REEGE

Jejeje... chicos que poco habláis de el calor que nos acompaña éstos días!!!!
Ahora mismo en el termómetro de casa 35º. Y dicen que subirán le lunes... :Mad:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Jejeje... chicos que poco habláis de el calor que nos acompaña éstos días!!!!
> Ahora mismo en el termómetro de casa 35º. Y dicen que subirán le lunes...


Bueno, como estamos acostumbrados a estar a 36-37ºC todos los días, pues no le echamos mucha cuenta. A no ser que sea por encima o por debajo como la semana pasada no nos parece significativo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

El fin de semana sí que vamos a estar bien eh tocayo?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Y tanto...
Hoy no hemos pasado de 33ºC y ahora mismo estamos a unos agradables 22ºC, con un viento de SW que ya mismo apetece manga larga a los más frioleros.
Mañana y pasado a 29-30ºC y con cielo cubierto hasta el medio día. 
Se podría tirar así tol verano...

----------


## Luján

De eso nada, que aquí tenemos a esta hora unos asquerosos y pegajosos 27 ºC.

8 grados menos había en Pina de Montalgrao hace una hora. Lástima que se nublara con nubes bien bajas que estropearon la noche de observación.

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora mismito: 35 grados y 73% de humedad. Casi ná.

----------


## sergi1907

Ahora el calor es insoportable.

Esta tarde trabajando lo voy a pasar bastante mal :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues yo estoy por ponerme una chaquetilla, 25º y bastante aire entrando por Portugal... como te quedes parado hace fresquete.

Esta mañana parecía pleno otoño  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anda que entrar un frente Atlántico en pleno mes de Julio, casi Agosto ya...
Aquí hemos tenido 28ºC, ahora mismo, tras una línea de precipitación se ha vuelto a quedar en 25ºC.
Como bien dices tocayo, parece otoño, y vaya airecito. Con las ventanas cerradas estamos.
Esta noche me da a mi que vamos a dormir tapados  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Ahora 34 y 73 %. No hay ducha que valga y menos después de un orujo y un gin-tonic.

----------


## Luján

El orujo y el gintonic como mejor se quitan en en la cama, con una buena siesta.

Aquí hemos tenido calor, rondando los 30 pero muy pegajoso. Tanto que hace una hora, en la playa, los pelos largos que quedaban tiesos hacia arriba, fruto de la electricidad estática reinante causada por una tormenta que se desplaza de sur a norte a unas millas de la costa.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El orujo y el gintonic como mejor se quitan en en la cama, con una buena siesta.


O tomándote otro más...  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ojo a la temperatura en Marruecos... lo propio para irse de barbacoa  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: MeteoBadajoz

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sí, pones los pinchitos en el balcón y se hacen solos.
Pero vamos, viendo los 43ºC que pone por aquí, miedo me dan también...

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Sí, pones los pinchitos en el balcón y se hacen solos.


Ya te digo... vuelta y vuelta  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Yo no sé qué se necesita para estar torrado pero hoy he caminado cuesta arriba por una calle de Barcelona sin ninguna sombra para cobijarme y si me hubiese caído a una piscina vestido no hubiese terminado tan mojado. ¡Madre mía que calor y que sudores!

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí os dejo una animación que me he encontrado en cazatormentas sobre la evolución de las temperaturas en los próximos días.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo no sé qué se necesita para estar torrado pero hoy he caminado cuesta arriba por una calle de Barcelona sin ninguna sombra para cobijarme y si me hubiese caído a una piscina vestido no hubiese terminado tan mojado. ¡Madre mía que calor y que sudores!


Han sacado imágenes en lo de los mundiales de Barcelona, y algunos iban rojos como gambas, menudos sudores llevaban los pobres...




> Aquí os dejo una animación que me he encontrado en cazatormentas sobre la evolución de las temperaturas en los próximos días.


Lo "bueno" es que al menos para nosotros, va a entrar aire del SO, así que al menos las noches no van a ser demasiado calurosas...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Fuente: Twitter MeteoBadajoz

----------

